# Hochbeet bzw. Dachbeet



## pyro (18. März 2011)

Meine Gartenbaustellen reissen nicht ab ....

Durch den starken Schneefall ist mir am Gewächshaus etwas eingebrochen, der Rahmen ist beschädigt. Das Gewächshaus nutze ich allerdings schon lange nicht mehr richtig und überlege derzeit was ich machen soll. Der Platz beträgt ca. 3,5 x 2 Meter.

Ich wohne am Ortsrand direkt an einer feuchten Wiese mit Bach usw. und habe generell ein Schneckenproblem. Zweitens platzt mein Geräteschuppen aus allen Nähten und drittens war mein Nachbar nun so unglaublich freundlich an der Grundstücksgrenze einen 2m hohen Zaun aufzustellen weil Ihm evtl. mein Gesicht nicht gefällt. Problem ist die Grenze ist die Südgrenze und dahinter war bisher mein Gartenbeet. 

Hinter einer gut 2m hohen Bretterwand wächst wohl ausser __ Moos nicht mehr viel...


Jetzt schwebt mir folgendes vor:

- Gewächshaus wegreissen
- Fläche pflastern mit stabilem Fundament
- aufs Fundament ein stabiler Balkenaufbau, eine Art Hochterasse in 1,5 - 2m Höhe
- seitlicher Bretterverschlag und das Erdgeschoss sozusagen als Geräteschuppen nutzen für Rasenmäher, Töpfe, Spaten, Schaufel....
- Auf der Hochterasse ein Gemüsebeet mit ca. 1x2m anlegen


Hat jemand von so was Bilder oder einen Tip ob die Idee voll daneben ist oder umgesetzt werden könnte???


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. März 2011)

*AW: Hochbeet bzw. Dachbeet*

hallo pyro 

ich glaube, das mit den gartenbaustellen kennen wir alle....... man wird irgendwie nie "fertig". 

bilder habe ich zu deiner idee keine, aber ich erzähl dir einfach mal, was mir bei deiner beschreibung so durch den kopf geht... 

für mich hört sich deine idee an wie eine art "hochbeet mit garage drunter", hab ich das richtig verstanden?
die "garage" soll ja mit sicherheit regen-geschützt sein, daher müsstest du das hochbeet wohl mit folie auskleiden, wodurch natürlich staunässe- und fäulnisgefahr bestände. also wäre ein genügendes gefällt des "beet-bodens" mit ablaufmöglichkeit an der tiefsten stelle wichtig
wohin soll das ablaufende wasser? zum nachbarn? zu dir in den garten? das solltest du vorher "sinnvoll durchdenken" um ärger oder nen unfreiwilligen sumpf auszuschliessen
erde (besonders nasse natürlich) wird "richtig höllisch schwer", sprich der unterbau müsste mega-stabil gebaut werden, denn wenn du alle 30 cm nen stützpfeiler einbauen würdest, dann wäre die "garage" drunter kaum nochn nutzbar
möchtest du zum bearbeiten des beets, ernten des gemüses, unkrautjäten usw.. jedesmal auf die leiter steigen müssen? oder hast du erfahrung mit gartenarbeit auf __ stelzen? 
ich sehe dich gerade im geiste mit x säcken erde die leiter hoch und runter hecheln, danach mit samen, jungpflanzen, 1000 gießkannen voller wasser usw..... 
je nach bundesland (ich hab jetzt nicht in dein profil geschaut, sorry) und baurechlichen grundlagen könnte es dir passieren, dass dein eigenbau als gerätehaus o.ä. eingestuft würde und genehmigungspflichtig wäre (bzw. direkt an der grundstücksgrenze evtl gar nicht genehmigt würde), also unbedingt vorher informieren, damit das "böse erwachen" ausbleibt
wieso muss unbedingt an dieser stelle gemüse wachsen?
wie wäre es denn alternativ mit einer gerätegarage bzw. einem geräteschuppen mit "normal begrüntem dach". also mit dachwurz / hauswurz u.ä. geeigneten pflanzen begrünt? das hätte den riesenvorteil, dass du mit einer wenige cm dicken erdschicht auskämst (gewichtsersparnis) und nach der anlage kaum noch pflegeaufwand hättest. das "gärtner in luftiger höhe" würde also auf ein minimum reduziert bzw. nach der anwachsphase fast auf 0 sinken
aufgrund der folienauskleidung und des gewichts müsstst du sehr hochwertiges - und damit teures - holz nehmen (fäulnisgefahr, stabilität usw...), oder du würdest alle 2-3 jahre neu bauen müssen, weil dir der ganze "segen" zusammenbrechen würde 
regelmäßiger holzschutz bzw. holzpflege wäre wohl nur möglich, wenn du dazu jedesmal das hochbeet komplett leer machen würdest, folie entfernen usw... also quasi regelmäßig "halb zurückbauen und dann wieder vorwärts".... der gedanke hat was von "und täglich grüßt das murmeltier", oder? 

soooo, mehr fällt mir erstmal nicht dazu ein. ich hoffe, ich habe dich mit meiner auflistung jetzt nicht zu tode erschreckt, aber ehrlich gesagt erscheint mir das ganze nur "halbgar durchdacht", daher die vielen denkanstöße. ich bin schon gespannt, auf deine weiteren planungen, fotos und bauberichte.


----------

